# Stick blenders



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

My Braun stick blender, which I've had for 15 years, is on it's last legs and I'm looking around at my different options. I have obviously had good luck with Braun and am considering their newest version. I am open to other options, however, and was hoping that some of you may have used the Cuisinart or Williams-Sonoma version - or some other version that you like best.

So, what's your favorite stick blender?

By the way, I really insist on adjustable speeds. Other features are negotiable. 

[ May 15, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I use Braun. Never tried any other.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Within the last 18 months I read an article in SAVEUR entitled "the Top 25" or "the TOP 50". The magazine rated the Williams Sonoma brand stick blender as the best.

I have no personal experience using one, however.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I have a Braun, if I were you I'd stick to what works.

Svadhisthana

p.s. to find the best price in your town go to www.shoppinglist.com. They also have brand to brand comparisons.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I use a Braun immersion blender.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I have a Braun too. I also have a food processor by Braun. The only thing I don't like about their products is that they get a yellowish tint very quickly.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I have a Bamix stick blender.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a Braun, too. But I have a question: does anyone know of a stick blender that has a metal basket around the blade, rather than a plastic one? I had a Cuisinart one before, and the plastic disintegrated when I blended some crushed ice. (I KNEW that would happen... unaccountably, I did it anyway.  ) Just the same, I'd prefer a metal basket to a plastic one, even if I don't repeat that stupid mistake.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

nancya,

You may want to check out the following web site. There are 22 stick blenders listed, many with reviews and opinions.

Another place to look.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wow! cchiu, you know your way around the web. Thanks for the sites.

Mezz, I have used my braun chopping ice and anything else for 15 years, and the plastic cage never broke. Williams-Sonoma's version has a metal cage, I think.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I have a Cuisinart Quick Prep Hand Blender CSB-33 that I can not recommend. I have modified the blade so that it aerates liquids better (and faster), but I find it useless for pureeing small quanities of solid foods.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Mezz: My Braun has a stainless steel shaft. I think it's model MR555. It came with a whisk attachment and a chopper attachment.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Another vote for the Braun! I've used mine for years and am very satisfied with it, despite the yellowish tinge on the casing.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

The Braun MR555 is definitely the best stick blender I've owned. The removable stainless head makes proper cleaning easy, the whisk works well, and the little chopper is very useful when precise chopping is needed.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

I have a Braun and a Mulinex, between the two I like my Mulinex, but they both ain't bad. The Mulinex has a longer removable shaft and was actually less expensive.


----------

